

Inspire HN: Solve the Internet Bystander Problem - Amdijefri
http://lesswrong.com/lw/9m/collective_apathy_and_the_internet/

======
swombat
Seems to me that there is plenty of online cooperation going on, between sites
like Wikipedia, communities like HN, Reddit, forums, etc, open source
projects, and all that jazz.

Perhaps I didn't understand the problem very well..

------
ObieJazz
For example, online political fundraising has become increasingly more
effective in past decade. By separating the development of the motivation to
action from the mechanics of the action itself -- the political rallying from
the card swiping -- effective politicians play to the strengths of both the
online and offline mediums.

------
DTrejo
>Put up names and photos [...] of the first people who helped [...]

I like this idea.

------
ams6110
Some things are still best done face to face.

